# Using bentonite to clear



## Newbie (Jan 26, 2010)

Hi,

I started a batch of ginger wine in Sept, it finished nicely at .990, but was very hazy. I used bentonite to clear it, which worked well. My question is how much can I expect the bentonite to compact? I added it a week ago, and I know that I have to wait approx 3 wks for it to settle, but I'm a little worried. It's very fluffy and swirls thru the wine when I move the bottle. 
Any tips on racking the wine off the bentonite? Can I do anything to help it settle?

I'm thinking that Luc is right, and I should just let time do the clearing!

Thanks.


----------



## rawlus (Jan 26, 2010)

bentonite alone doesn't tend to compact very much in my experience, it can produce very fluffy lees. many kits use bentonite at primary ferment, then rack lees and use Kieselsol for a final fining agent as it has the ability to compact fluffy bentonite lees.


----------



## rawlus (Jan 26, 2010)

Superkleer KC is a two-part Kieselsol/Chitosan fining duo. although some places have Kieselsol available alone.


----------



## vvolf34 (Jan 26, 2010)

I agree with rawlus. Kits have you use bentonite in the begining of the process, it is the first ingrediant most of the time, then after you stabilize and degass you use a different fining agent. It should settle out over time, but you can use super-kleer or isinglass to clear it faster at this point.


----------



## djrockinsteve (Jan 26, 2010)

Just be patient. It'll be fine.


----------



## BobF (Jan 26, 2010)

Newbie said:


> Hi,
> 
> I started a batch of ginger wine in Sept, it finished nicely at .990, but was very hazy. I used bentonite to clear it, which worked well. My question is how much can I expect the bentonite to compact? I added it a week ago, and I know that I have to wait approx 3 wks for it to settle, but I'm a little worried. It's very fluffy and swirls thru the wine when I move the bottle.
> Any tips on racking the wine off the bentonite? Can I do anything to help it settle?
> ...


 
I used bentonite on a stubborn apple wine a few weeks ago. At first, the sediment was fluffy and fragile. After a few weeks, it settled nicely and is quite firm - I can move the carboy around without stirring it up.

Thanks for reminding that I'm overdue racking it!


----------



## Newbie (Jan 26, 2010)

BobF said:


> I used bentonite on a stubborn apple wine a few weeks ago. At first, the sediment was fluffy and fragile. After a few weeks, it settled nicely and is quite firm - I can move the carboy around without stirring it up.
> 
> Thanks for reminding that I'm overdue racking it!




ok, I'll let it settle and try not to fuss over it. Thanks!


----------



## ThousandJulys (Jan 26, 2010)

I just had a six gallon apple wine batch that was so hazy. I racked it off the sediment and into the primary and added the bentonite mixture (read) and it cleared it within five days and I re-racked off the bentonite/sediment and now my wine is PURE clear and still fermenting.


----------



## Wade E (Jan 26, 2010)

Tilt the carboy o that the lees fall to one side and every day help by gining your carboy a nudge so that the lees that fell in the higher corner slide down to that lower side. When all clear gently tilt the carboy flat or even a little the opposite wat and rack off that corner so you dont disturb the lees, youll get more wine this way as you can get the racking cane right down to the bottom with no lees transfer. Let those lees sit for 3-4 weeks and it should be more compact and not so easily disturbed.


----------

